# Moving to HK from UK- where should I live?



## Joxx (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I've just accepted a job working in HK.
As there will be a probation period of three months, I'd like to stay in temporary or short term accommodation such as <Snip> until I decide if HK is the place for me! And I can suss out the many different areas.

The nearest MTR to my office is Ngau Tau Kok. I'd ideally like to travel for no more than 45 minutes to get to work and stay somewhere reasonably priced. No more than £1500 a month.

As its my first experience living in HK I'd like to stay in an area which has a hustle and bustle about it! Bars, restaurants, cinema, gym, coffee shops, etc etc. Near some ex pats. I'm mid twenties female, living in east London for the past five years.
I understand I can't have it all and it may be wishful thinking to have all of the above... 

But can anyone recommend any areas which I should be looking as atm I have no clue where to start?
And any other tips would be great! 

Thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Rents are very high in Hong Kong, £1500 is about HK$17000 which is not a big budget at the first place.

The Sai Kung area may be the first place for you to start.

There is no MTR at Sai Kung, but there are buses linking it with MTR stations in other areas.


----------



## yywailit (Sep 20, 2015)

sai kung or stanley. Good places


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

Depends if u want to stay close to your workplace. Look for places close to your workplace . Ask your colleagues and then decide.


----------



## Jane KW (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi! Hustle and bustle areas with all the shops, bars, restaurants and cinemas around, maybe you can try to stay in Tsim Sha Tsui or Causeway Bay. These guys, DASH Suites, google them !! offer serviced apartments in Hong Kong, especially Tsim Sha Tsui and Causeway Bay, which are reasonably charged and should be within your budget (£1500 a month). 

Enjoy your stay in Hong Kong


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Having stayed at Dash suites they are worth trying for a three month period. Their minimum stay is 28 days. Everything you need and want in a small space.


----------



## Jane KW (Jun 13, 2016)

siobhanwf said:


> Having stayed at Dash suites they are worth trying for a three month period. Their minimum stay is 28 days. Everything you need and want in a small space.


Can't agree more! A room with all you need, and it's so convenient that you could buy everything in a few-minute walk from the apartment


----------



## lokohker (Aug 18, 2016)

If you intend to stay here for a few years with the budget for rental cost, you can consider rent a private flat at Kowloon Bay.


----------



## HK2015 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wanchai, Causeway Bay or TST would be good options to start and they are fairly convinient if your heading to LKF or Soho in the evenings.


----------

